

Don’t Panic Documentary by Hans Rosling – The Facts About Population - SuperChihuahua
http://www.gapminder.org/videos/dont-panic-the-facts-about-population/

======
lutusp
Naturally it's a video, meant for people who don't read and probably don't
think, the kind of people who can be persuaded that a world population
doubling time of 60 years is no big deal.

